

Todoed: Turn any text into task with just one right click - Todoed
http://www.todoed.co/

======
garg_govind
Its a great app. It makes adding of task and important text so easy. No copy
and pasting. Just simply highlight, right click and add to tododed. Awesome
guys!!

------
garimagupta95
Just visited the website.Pretty impressive! Great work developers!

~~~
Todoed
Check out the Chrome plugin! :)

------
akshaypruthi
Could be the next big thing.

------
Preseed
Good going team! Keep it up

